# Which games could I play in this platform?



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 6, 2018)

Can somebody give me some names of games that runs well in this OS?
Version: 11.1-RELEASE-p6. I think that it's the latest.
Processor: I think i386. To the day of day, still I don't have very clear what my processor is. But somebody time ago give me a clue.
The games could be from Linux, Windows, whatever. Or originals from this OS. If they're from the last, that would be surprising. Because the only games that I know came with the desktop environment. For example: if I (try) to use KDE, well, when I installed it, it came with kolf, kblock, kbounce, kdiamond, everything with "k". That kind of games. The kind of games that can bother after a while of playing them.
That's why I'm asking for something...I don't know, like HL(2), or Portal, or Halo, Counter-Strike (like the latest version, not the ones from 90'), I don't know, something of that style. Or at least, something approximated. Searching in google, I didn't found much.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 6, 2018)

/usr/ports/games/


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 7, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> /usr/ports/games/


Thanks, but I already known those.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 7, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Thanks, but I already known those.


Take a look at /usr/ports/games again. There are plenty of engines for older games there: like The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (games/openmw), Return to Castle Wolfenstein (games/iortcw), for many adventure games games/ags (see Thread 59843) and games/scummvm.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 7, 2018)

tobik@
I am begging with "The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind". With 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
Once i have finished the install: how can i run the program?
Edit: once time, a user here told me that, instead of writing *dozens* of messages, i should edit the message, updating it. So, here is the first and most common error that i *always* saw when i try to install using this command. If can't fix it, i say it to you.

```
root@hostfreebsd:/usr/ports/games/openmw # make install clean
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl2-config - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libGL.so - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri3proto.pc - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on shared library: libavcodec.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libavcodec.so)
===>   openmw-0.43.0_1 depends on shared library: libBulletCollision.so - not found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libGL.so - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri3proto.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri3proto.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGLU.so)
===>   bullet-2.86.1_1 depends on shared library: libglut.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglut.so)
===>  Configuring for bullet-2.86.1_1
===>  Performing in-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/bullet/work/bullet3-2.86.1
CMake Error: CMake was unable to find a build program corresponding to "Ninja".  CMAKE_MAKE_PROGRAM is not set.  You probably need to select a different build tool.
-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bullet
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bullet
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/games/openmw
```
Sorry if it looks a lot, but i think you should see the entire output, because even when i believe that where not indication of something that went wrong, i'm not sure of what info you need. So, here is it.
Obviously, I am also trying to solve this f8cking error that is making me sick, because i saw it the majority of times that i tried to install something from the ports.
A user told me that if i choose to install from the ports, the better shouldn't be mix between this method and 
	
	



```
pkg install
```
. Now that this came to my mind, I'll try to install from that way.
I will be editing and adding more messages according to my progress, or failures.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 7, 2018)

Read the post-installation message:


> OpenMW requires a set of Morrowind data files.  If you don't own a
> copy of Morrowind, you can buy and download one on e.g. Steam or GOG.
> Steam can be installed on FreeBSD/amd64 via emulators/i386-wine or on
> FreeBSD/i386 via emulators/wine.  GOG is completely accessible via your
> ...


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 7, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> Read the post-installation message:


Thanks. Why that message?
What does it means?


----------



## Snurg (Mar 7, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> Read the post-installation message:


Umm... isn't this a bit difficult to do on ports when one
a) does not know which file(s) to look for, 
b) and which dependencies were installed, which also might have post-install notes?
This could be a bit frustrating, I guess...


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 7, 2018)

tobik@ 
I have two things to tell you:
1) the fisrt, it's that the installation using pkg was successful. But i still want to know, why make fails? What could be the problem?
2) how can i launch the game? The last time that i installed a game of this kind, my desktop environment didn't recognize it, so, it can't find the game. Should i install another desktop? Today, I'm using xfce. Because it was the only (apart of gnome) that i can install and use with no problems.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 7, 2018)

Snurg 
I hope that this message doesn't means what I'm tinking....The worst problem that i all\ways had when trying to play a game (out of Windows)...


----------



## Snurg (Mar 7, 2018)

Message says you need the data files on the dvd.
(You need to download Morrowwind if you don't have the dvd ready. There are a number of classic games sites where you can download it for free, just g**gle "Morrowwind download")


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 7, 2018)

Snurg said:


> Message says you need the data files on the dvd.
> (You need to download Morrowwind if you don't have the dvd ready. There are a number of classic games sites where you can download it for free, just g**gle "Morrowwind download")


Why g**gle? There's something that i don't know, or do you prefer to simply say of that way? Just curiosity.
And thanks, then it's what i was afraid of...well, let's see if there's *legal free downloads* of it.
God news: i find a site, but i need utorrent. Fortunatelly, i have windows 8 with utorrent. And i think, that i don't want to compromise the host system. So, i think i will uninstall it from here, and play it in the VM of WIn8. Just because of security and stability.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 7, 2018)

Snurg said:


> Umm... isn't this a bit difficult to do on ports when one
> a) does not know which file(s) to look for,
> b) and which dependencies were installed, which also might have post-install notes?
> This could be a bit frustrating, I guess...


Oh please...  It's in pkg-message in the ports directory. It will be the last message printed after successfully running `make install` in /usr/ports/games/openmw. It's available with `pkg info -D openmw` after installation in case you've missed it or want to refer to it later. It's on FreshPorts when you click through to this link: games/openmw. Besides that I copied it here for convenience.

Honestly I'm not sure what you expect from me here.


Snurg said:


> Message says you need the data files on the dvd.
> (You need to download Morrowwind if you don't have the dvd ready. There are a number of classic games sites where you can download it for free, just g**gle "Morrowwind download")


That would be illegal assuming you care about that stuff.


BSDAppentic3 said:


> 2) how can i launch the game?


First get the data files from somewhere then run `openmw-launcher`. It should also appear in your desktop's start menu as "OpenMW Launcher".


----------



## rorgoroth (Mar 7, 2018)

If you want decent modern games that people actually play like the ones you suggest in your first post and for them running at max efficiency you need to install Windows (version 10 on insider preview is free of price which leaves you more money for steam games, slow ring updates recommended on insider btw) or like me, purchase a dedicated games console.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 7, 2018)

For what it is worth, I spent too much time already with oolite. Might be worth a try?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

Some of my favorites, they all run pretty decent on a FreeBSD machine provided you have a good graphics card with good drivers, I can highly recommend NVidia cards and their drivers; x11/nvidia-driver. Some people might not like the driver though, it's not open source, it's a binary blob, but it always performs excellent, pretty much on par with Linux or Windows. 

games/alienarena # fast paced FPS
games/ufoai # XCom-like turn-based strategy
games/freeciv # Open Source Civilization clone.

I've also had varying success with Steam, either through the Linux binary compatibility or through Wine. But those are mostly a mixed bag of things that somewhat work and things that don't work at all.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 7, 2018)

All you need is games/minecraft-client  Of course that's not free to use software and you'll also need to get a license from the official website. Still... it's playable on FreeBSD and can turn into a big timesink


----------



## Crivens (Mar 7, 2018)

Yesterday, a used copy of _Drakan, order of the flame_ was in my mail. Any system that can handle a buildworld should, if needed, be able to run this in wine with software rendering. Now I only need some time...


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 7, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Yesterday, a used copy of _Drakan, order of the flame_ was in my mail. Any system that can handle a buildworld should, if needed, be able to run this in wine with software rendering. Now I only need some time...


Now _that_ takes me back a few years. That game was pretty awesome, I especially enjoyed the awesome sceneries and the acting was also very much on-par. The voice actors really managed to put in a good dose emotion in there.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 7, 2018)

There are many of them, personally I like to play games/ioquake3 using multiplayer,
and also it is possible to play almost any Windows® game using wine port.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> and also it is possible to play any Windows® game using wine port.


_Some_ Windows games. Certainly not everything runs correctly on Wine. But that's not limited to FreeBSD, Linux' Wine suffers from the same compatibility issues with certain games.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 7, 2018)

I replaced "to play any" with "to play almost any" while you quoted my post 
Wine is a great app, for me, all my favorite old games are working fine.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> Wine is a great app, for me, all my favorite old games are working fine.


Definitely. Especially games that are a little older have a higher chance of working. The latest games, not so much. But that might change, Wine is constantly being fixed, updated and improved.


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 7, 2018)

Xonotic is a cool game (online shooting) you can install the binary package with pkg tool.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I can highly recommend NVidia cards and their drivers; x11/nvidia-driver. Some people might not like the driver though, it's not open source, it's a binary blob, but it always performs excellent, pretty much on par with Linux or Windows.



Nvidia restricts to Linux (oh, and Windows) their CUDA and Vulkan userspace implementations. The latter is likely to be very important in the future for Wine gaming because of the projects like dxvk and vkd3d, so I'm not sure if it is worth recommending their hardware until (and if) that situation is clarified. On other hand, Amd finally has decent OpenGL (amdgpu) and Vulkan (amdvlk, radv) drivers, and there is even a FreeBSD port, and... too bad their latest GPUs are somewhat underwhelming. Amd also seems to be a bit more popular with miners, with all the pricing and availability effects that entails.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

Vulkan support is built into the driver as far as I know, and the NVidia driver is bit-for-bit the same for all operating systems.

Also see Does FreeBSD support Vulkan?
And, http://www.geeks3d.com/20160321/nvidia-r364-12-for-linux-with-vulkan-support/


----------



## shkhln (Mar 7, 2018)

1. https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/...-driver-crashes-in-vk_icdgetinstanceprocaddr/
2. https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2017-August/019767.html
3.

```
% readelf --syms /usr/local/lib/libGL-NVIDIA.so | grep vk_
% readelf --syms /compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.390.25 | grep vk_
   538: 00000000000a0930    48 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    8 vk_icdNegotiateLoaderICDInterfaceVersion
   708: 00000000000a09c0    93 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    8 vk_icdGetInstanceProcAddr
  1699: 00000000000a0960    93 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    8 vk_icdGetPhysicalDeviceProcAddr
```


----------



## Snurg (Mar 7, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> That would be illegal assuming you care about that stuff.


Just to make sure that there is no misunderstanding: I did *not* intend to encourage piracy.

I meant downloading from sites which are legit.
Like France-based https://www.myabandonware.com/, which offers >14500 classic games to download for free. (I downloaded some classics from there myself over the years.)

Many of these sites are located in countries that do actually care for copyright laws, and do respect when some copyright holder wants games to be removed from free downloading.
That is the reason why I myself saw games from the site I mentioned being removed from free downloading, after their rights were sold/transferred to other people/companies, which requested the site maintainers to remove them from free downloading.

Again: I do *not* recommend to download from warez/piracy sites.
Actually I strongly recommend against doing so.
Think of viruses etc. You just do not want such...
So I'd strongly advise to make sure the site from where you download is from a country which respects copyright laws, which operators are not anonymous and probably don't offer tainted downloads.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 7, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Now _that_ takes me back a few years. That game was pretty awesome, I especially enjoyed the awesome sceneries and the acting was also very much on-par. The voice actors really managed to put in a good dose emotion in there.


I like it a lot, well, did back then. Will see this evening about that... The market for used games is interesting for   games before the DRM infestation. Always worth  a try.

Edit: no luck with wine so far, but the abandonware site has a copy. So feel free to test it yourself.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 7, 2018)

I used to play Quake III (there is a native FreeBSD port).
Also, check out iortcw (Return to Castle Wolfenstein). Again there is a native FreeBSD port.

One github user has some decent OpenBSD ports of some Quake III engine games. With minor tweaks they can compile and run on FreeBSD too. Here is one as an example: https://github.com/jonathangray/rtcw-sp-openbsd

Other than that. nethack and angband are still classics


----------



## Snurg (Mar 7, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> nethack and angband are still classics


Even FreeBSD core team developers still play that.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> I used to play Quake III (there is a native FreeBSD port).
> Also, check out iortcw (Return to Castle Wolfenstein). Again there is a native FreeBSD port.


If I recall correctly you do need the original games to play those. You install only the engines, not the full game. That said, both ran perfect and were great fun  Just like the good ol' Quake (the first one!), various incarnations of the original Quake engine are also in the ports tree. Just for fun I recently tried to get a Quakeworld server up and running. I've tried several that were in the ports collection but couldn't get any of them to work, unfortunately.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> If I recall correctly you do need the original games to play those. You install only the engines, not the full game.


Yes, you are right. I cannot recall exactly but you need to copy the game .pk3 files (basically glorified .zip files containing game assets) into either the ~/.q3a folder or /usr/local/share/q3a. I am glad you got them working, its nice to know that these golden oldies are still up and working on FreeBSD!.



SirDice said:


> Just for fun I recently tried to get a Quakeworld server up and running. I've tried several that were in the ports collection but couldn't get any of them to work, unfortunately.


Heh, for multi-player over a LAN it is one of my favourites. I actually also couldn't get the QuakeWorld running as it was. I think it is the build system that is just a massive faff to be honest. What I suggest instead is the so called "modern" QuakeWorld (ezquake) which we do also have in the ports collection. I had more success with that out of the box.
That said, I am using the original QuakeWorld client as a testbed for my PhD and "OpenGL | Distributed". If you do have your mind set on using the original, I might be able to dig out a bunch of patches that I used to get it working before I replaced the OpenGL implementation.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> I actually also couldn't get the QuakeWorld running as it was. I think it is the build system that is just a massive faff to be honest.
> What I suggest instead is the so called "modern" QuakeWorld (ezquake) which we do also have in the ports collection. I had more success with that out of the box.


Admittedly the clients I haven't tried, was really looking to run my own server, custom maps and all. I didn't forget about games/ezquake, that used to be my favorite client. I'm not hellbent on the originals. I just wanted a server to play on.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 8, 2018)

God...such amount of messages.
Well, a time ago, i tried to run Xonotic on Debian.
And, even when i was success installing quake, there were the problem about that i can't find the launcher.
Sorry if i miss something, because i didn't read all the responses.
But, i will try to install some of the games that you all had mentioned.
Thanks you all!!!


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a question...do you think that BSD (FBSD) could be a great platform also for gaming? I know that now exists OrbitOS, but that topic isn't about the user who download and install FreeBSD. The creation of that kinda OS it's relative the big companies that can even create an OS if they need it.
I asked about the user of FBSD and the community, not the companies that can get access and create a system based on BSD.
I know that if you are a common user, or if you do a search in google, FBSD doesn't appears like to be the predilect system for gaming. But yes for things like servers, programming. That kind of things.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 8, 2018)

-Snake-
I am trying first with your suggestion. Because as i said, i installed it a few time ago on Debian.
In Debian it ran terrible. I hope that this time runs fine.
Edit: As you said, with 
	
	



```
pkg
```
 Because with 
	
	



```
make
```
... i don't know why, but the most times, it fails.
Edit2:Well...i *almost* can play it. Runs too much slow, so i am trying to find why.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 8, 2018)

-Snake- 
"[...]And you don't you seem to understand[...]"
Great anime man. Strange. Crazy. Old, but fine.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> do you think that BSD (FBSD) could be a great platform also for gaming?


Anything anyone does, FreeBSD can do better.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> do you think that BSD (FreeBSD) could be a great platform also for gaming?


Sure, why not? All you need are good graphics and drivers and you're set to go. 


BSDAppentic3 said:


> I know that if you are a common user, or if you do a search in google, FreeBSD doesn't appears like to be the predilect system for gaming.


Neither are Linux or MacOS, but that doesn't stop people from playing games on them. If I look at my Steam collection most of the games I own are Windows only. Only a handful can be played on Linux and even less on MacOS. The number of games you can play on Linux has increased a lot over the years but that's mostly due to SteamOS.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 8, 2018)

Did't the playstations run on *BSD? But   that is some other can of worms.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 8, 2018)

Yep, Orbis OS is based on FreeBSD.

The Sony SDK compilers are clang based (although the 3rd party offering from CodePlay are often used instead. I think they are also clang based).
Unlike the PS3 and PS2; with the PS4 being based on FreeBSD, you get a much nicer environment to work with. Much POSIX functionality is there including BSD Sockets (though you are advised to use a specific API wrapper provided by Sony), and Virtual memory (mmap, mprotect). It feels more like developing for a PC than an embedded system. You still have to cross-compile though which isn't very satisfying. What is worse is that the tools are all geared towards Visual Studio which I find is a terrible piece of software. For some reason the "game industry" is completely obsessed with this piece of crap. Probably a contributing factor as to why the games industry often churns out terrible code.

What it didn't have (or at least i couldn't find how) was direct access to the standard file system (everything is sandboxed almost like Android). And unfortunately most importantly, OpenGL was not usable.  Instead the the graphics API is GNM or GNMX. The latter was OK to use, but is completely platform specific, including the shader language (PSSL). This means that it felt like a *massive* waste of time learning because it will all be worthless in 4 years when the PS4 is replaced .
There is a wrapper that makes things appear like OpenGL 3 or DirectX 10 (to aid porting). I didn't look into it in much detail though. I might give it a shot when I have a weekend free.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 8, 2018)

kpedersen
It is right that the license of FreeBSD it's more permissive than the license of Linux?
You see...i found a blog in which a blogger tried to make an objective comparison between Linux and FreeBSD about this topic. My point it's that, in this blog, there were some users arguing about the license of creation, distribution, etc., of both OS when you want to use its platform for create software.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> It is right that the license of FreeBSD it's more permissive than the license of Linux?


It is. The FreeBSD license allows anyone to take the code, modify it and produce a product from it without being forced to release that code or the changes.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 9, 2018)

It doesn't really relate to this thread (just noticed that neither did my last post TBH haha), but the age long argument is that a slightly more restrictive license (i.e GPL) is better than a permissive one (i.e BSD) because through some of the restrictions enforced by something like the GPL, it prevents the first party from reducing the number of freedoms passed down to a third party. Whereas a fully permissive one such as BSD / MIT allows the first party to do anything they want, including closing the source of future versions.

But in terms of running the OS (and playing games on it), it has exactly zero impact on us. Even if the license was non-free but still allowed source code access (i.e Unreal Engine 4), it still wouldn't affect me at all. Mostly because I am not smart enough to hack at the FreeBSD kernel and make a new product out of it worthwhile of selling to consumers 

However, Sony did and something like Orbis OS would in theory be difficult to do with Linux due to licensing. However Android has proven otherwise. There are a lot of locked down Android devices where user freedom is restricted by paywalls. Quite how they did this, I leave to the lawyers :/


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Then, what if i want to create a program using this system?

You see, a time ago, in another thread in this forum, i was a little scared about an advice that one user said me. That was about re-compilating a program which is privative or commercial software.

Anyways, my point it's: if i want to make a program which can make the same functions that this program, but open-source, i am don't making anything illegal, right? Because in that case, i just created a software which isn't based on commercial code.

The program it's about simulating circuits. But not electronics nor even electronics circuits. It will be for pneumatic-circuits, and maybe hidraulic circuits. 

Which language recommends you to me, at least for make a prototype?


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 10, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> -Snake-
> I am trying first with your suggestion. Because as i said, i installed it a few time ago on Debian.
> In Debian it ran terrible. I hope that this time runs fine.
> Edit: As you said, with
> ...



What is your hardware? Maybe you can not move the game because of that! try to download graphics from the configuration.


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 10, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> -Snake-
> "[...]And you don't you seem to understand[...]"
> Great anime man. Strange. Crazy. Old, but fine.



Yes!!!!! Present day... present time... jeje, It is one of my favorite animes.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 12, 2018)

-Snake- said:


> What is your hardware? Maybe you can not move the game because of that! try to download graphics from the configuration.


Ahhh...i think i have i386...but, i can run OS's of x64 with no problems...so, still, i don't have very clear what hardware i have.
The info that i have by the output of commands it's:

```
root@hostfreebsd:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD hostfreebsd 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:05:10 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
root@hostfreebsd:~ # freebsd-version
11.1-RELEASE-p6
```
And how can i download the grafics for configuration?
Sorry. About this, i know nothing DX


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 12, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Ahhh...i think i have i386...but, i can run OS's of x64 with no problems...so, still, i don't have very clear what hardware i have.
> The info that i have by the output of commands it's:
> 
> ```
> ...



In xonotic you can change the graphic settings so that it runs better, within graphic settings.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

-Snake- said:


> In xonotic you can change the graphic settings so that it runs better, within graphic settings.


Good News: I'm back to the game! I reinstalled ALL the system from zero, and now works fine (like it should be).
Bad news: That game runs EXTREMELY low. How can I change the graphics for prevent it?
Thanks again and read you later!


----------



## fernandel (Apr 1, 2018)

Adventure Studio Engine

I did  start playing adventure games on ZX Spectrum, than ATARI 800 XL and today on FreeBSD .


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2018)

This is what I use to blow off some steam.
games/openarena/


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

As a FreeBSD gamer, at the moment, I'm on the road of making a compendium of screenshots of open source games and  and engines running natively on FreeBSD (no wine, or emulators), just hold on a couple of hours and I'll post it


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

Here we go, have fun! : https://imgur.com/a/KOTJS

The list is not complete; there are also NeverWinter Nights, ported through Linux compat layer, Tomb Raider I-V running on OpenTomb (the latest commit on github brought a png-related bug on certain GPUs, which is affecting also me, otherwise I would have submitted a OpenTomb screenshot too), Heroes of Might and Magic III. 

It's been 5 years now since I started gaming on FreeBSD, and I have to say I'm very satisfied, and performance is commendable

I tend not to rely on wine any more (I don't buy new games), but I used it successfully in the past (Max Payne, Far Cry, Age of Empires II, Rome: Total War, Deus Ex, Half Life).

Despite I haven't used any of those yet (except DOSBox), even bacause I do not own any console or console games, various consoles' emulators are available on FreeBSD and several users reported them working: RPCS3 (PS3), Dolphin (Nintendo Wii), Citra (3DS), PPSSPP (PSP), Vice (Commodore64) and others.

Xash3D (Half life Client) has been successfully compiled on Open/FreeBSD buy a  couple of users.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 1, 2018)

Great! Did I miss nethack or is it really absent? But I need to dig out my morrowind CD, right after playing drakan (so, maybe in 2025).


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Great! Did I miss nethack or is it really absent? But I need to dig out my morrowind CD, right after playing drakan (so, maybe in 2025).



It's still there: games/nethack34


----------



## Crivens (Apr 1, 2018)

...in your screenshot list.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

Crivens said:


> ...in your screenshot list.



oh yes, I noticed only afterwards I had missed it the same way I had missed moon-buggy: practically the 2 I like best...my bad


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sensucht94 
Sorry for ask this, but what desktop are you using now?
Great games! I'll try with "0ad" and "SuperTux"


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94
> Sorry for ask this, but what desktop are you using now?
> Great games! I'll try with "0ad" and "SuperTux"



Most of them,even the haevier ones, used to work well on a 2009 Pentium, 4Gb, with a mid-market ATI Radeon GPU.
 
Recently I moved FreeBSD on my new desktop: Nvidia GTX 1060 6Gb, Intel Core i5 7600, 8Gb RAM DDR4, 128 GB SSD M.2 (SATA), AS-Rock H270 Pro


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

Crivens said:


> But I need to dig out my morrowind CD, right after playing drakan (so, maybe in 2025).


I don't if this may be of any interest for you, but in the doubt I'll tell it, wouldn't harm: I own a Morrowind CD too, but it's the very first release, without the DLCs and the patch: I wanted to try Tribunal and Blood mon on OpenMW, so decided to look for a sale on GOG, and, with a certain dose of luck, I found it at 8$.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sensucht94 So, if I understand correctly, you can run the most of desktops that come with this OS? Like KDE, Gnome, Xfce...
Or I'm wrong in concepts. I don't know if "desktop" it's the same that "desktop environment". I tried to mean the last.
Sorry if I make you confused.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 1, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94 So, if I understand correctly, you can run the most of desktops that come with this OS? Like KDE, Gnome, Xfce...
> Or I'm wrong in concepts. I don't know if "desktop" it's the same that "desktop environment". I tried to mean the last.
> Sorry if I make you confused.


Yes, you can use GNOME, Fluxbox...
I did play " Oad" in Fluxbox.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 1, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Great! Did I miss nethack or is it really absent? But I need to dig out my morrowind CD, right after playing drakan (so, maybe in 2025).


Nethack? It is evergreen as a Tetris which I first played on PC-XT , uf...years


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

fernandel said:


> Yes, you can use GNOME, Fluxbox...
> I did play " Oad" in Fluxbox.


But I couldn't. Look, when I tried to run it like root, this is what it says: 

```
WARNING: Attempted to run the game with root permission!
This is not allowed because it can alter home directory 
permissions and opens your system to vulnerabilities.   
(You received this message because you were either      
  logged in as root or used e.g. the 'sudo' command.)
```
I only can run it if i logged in with another account, which isn't root. But the thing it's that my desktop environment (KDE), it is not installed on it. Only Xorg is in that account.
So the final question comes to be: what desktop environment do you recommend that you install in that other account? Because I have none in the other account.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94 So, if I understand correctly, you can run the most of desktops that come with this OS? Like KDE, Gnome, Xfce...
> Or I'm wrong in concepts. I don't know if "desktop" it's the same that "desktop environment". I tried to mean the last.
> Sorry if I make you confused.



Oh, I see ahahah. yes, '_desktop computer_', or  simply '_desktop_'; actually means a static personal computer meant for _'desktop usage_', as opposed to '_workstation'_ and _Server_. So basically, when you say 'desktop', it's a PC which isn't a laptop.

DE, (ex. GNOME, Xfce, Cinnamon, Lumina, CDE, KDE), is instead a full and complete GUI environment, which in Unix-like systems runs on top of a Windowing system, in particular a X implementation (namely Xorg...XQuartz on macOS, Mir as Canonical's alternative for Ubuntu 18.04, rio on Plan9/9front, Wayland on Fedora), and iusually includes its own Window Manager (= WM), a composite manager, a bar/panel, a settings daemon, a file manager, a terminal and some more stuff.

Many user just like to install a standalone Window manager, often lighter than those which come with DEs, and only add few more things, in order to optimize performance (particularly on older hardware). Some others also like to take a WM, then add a panel, composite manager, a popup notification manager, a system tray, a wallpaper handler, a launcher, their preferred apps, etc.. so as to get a more customized desktop experience in return. Moreover, many window manager allow tiling windows: they are studied to be mostly managed by keyboard bindings and to optimize available display space; those are usually the preferred ones by developers and power users. Some represent a hybrid compromise between tiling+keyboard-input and floating/stacking + mouse,point&click input, as they allow both approaches: those ones are usually also the haeviest WMs (i3-gaps, awesome). As you should have guessed DEs all  typically use a stacking/floating windows + point&click interface setup: this is usually more user-friendly and also similar to Windows'. Personally I like lightweight stacking WMs

Currently running FLWM, quite the uncommon and niche one, which is Tiny Core Linux' default. Rxvt-Unicode+perl extensions is my terminal, xosview, xclock and dmenu (launcher) are start-up apps. Using xbindkeys to handle shortcuts, and hsetroot to set the wallpaper

Different DEs/WMs do not affect programs, games etc..they're just comfortable and friendly user  frontends for the Xorg instance running underneath, which in turns runs on top of your system. The different OS, the hardware specs, the available Xorg drivers are the factor which influence games availability.

Depending on your hardware though, performance might be negatively affected by heavier DEs (GNOME3 and KDE4/5) as they eat up a lot of RAM. On powerful hardware difference should pass mostly unnoticed


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sensucht94 Yep, I'm using KDE. I know that everything comes with a price: it looks good but i didn't know how much space consume.
The same for Gnome, another that I installed. But this one, I think I will uninstall it.
Do you know some desktop environment that it's light of weight and faster? Because "0ad" don't let me run it as root. I have another account which isn't root, but this one only has Xorg. No DE.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 1, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94 Yep, I'm using KDE. I know that everything comes with a price: it looks good but i didn't know how much space consume.



If you have 4Gb or more RAM and at least a 2core CPU you shouldn't worry 



> Do you know some desktop environment that it's light of weight and faster?



Lumina is designed to run on FreeBSD and is my favourite (don't try it outside of FreeBSD,like OpenBSD or Linux, respective community ports are still a mess there),but it's very 'different' from common DEs abd definitely 'not for everyone'. LXDE, LXQt are other  very lightweight ones. XFCE4 and MATE are somehow in the middle, still significantly more lightweight than GNOME3 and KDE4/5. Cinnamon is quite heavy.

Fuxbox, OpenBox, i3, Compiz, Gala and IceWM are user-friendly standalone WMs



> Because "0ad" don't let me run it as root. I have another account which isn't root, but this one only has Xorg. No DE.



Chances are very close to 100% this has nothing to do with your DE, in light of what we said above. Might be some kind of polkit issue, or may be your user isn't part of 'video' group, and as a consequence, 0ad can't use 3D acceleration. If you didn't add your user to video group, then type:

`sudo pw usermod myusername -G video`

Then relogin

If you compiled the game from ports there might also be some unmet runtime dependency...by the way, what is this error you're getting? You should paste it here with the proper formatting

Final tip: try to avoid running GUI app as root at all. They can really mess your system this way (there's areason why 0ad wouldn't want to run as root). Simple example: you launch you file manager as root; a wrong click (delete instead of copy), and you've deleted a base system directory, making your OS practically unrecoverable and forcing you to reinstall it from scratch. When started by standard users, GUI apps are prevented from doing anything harmful and touching files outside your home


----------



## fernandel (Apr 1, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> But I couldn't. Look, when I tried to run it like root, this is what it says:
> 
> ```
> WARNING: Attempted to run the game with root permission!
> ...


Xorg you should start as user. And as I wrote before I play "Oad' in Fluxbox.
In /home/user/.xinirc I have exec fluxbox.

BTW: Read FreeBSD Handbook and you will find how to install Xorg and DE/WM


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sensucht94 Thanks. Now I'll try with Lumina. See what happens.
Edit: I can't install anything. It's mandatory that I have root permissions. I read some methods on how to autorice a common user to use 
	
	



```
sudo
```
 , but those were for other systems, not for FBSD.
Can you tell me one of they or the specific method to give permissions of use sudo to my another user?


----------



## malavon (Apr 2, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Here we go, have fun! : https://imgur.com/a/KOTJS



I had no idea there was an open version of Arx Fatalis. That's great news!
Might give OpenMW a try if I can find my copy of Morrowind somewhere.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sensucht94 
I'm mad. Call me a freak 
I have ideas unbelievables.
What if I play some of this games on my channel of Y0uTube? Like a gameplay but in this system. I will try to install the majority of the games that you have posted images. Give me more games, I'll try to install it. If I succeed, i will upload a gameplay of it.
I get bored of watch gameplays on WIndows, even LInux. I'm not saying they're bad, but a little of variety never comes bad, right?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Now I'm trying to install Arx-Libertatis
Edit 1: It tells me that I need some files. Someone help me!!!
Here's the output: 
	
	



```
Message from arx-libertatis-1.1.2_8:

==========================================================================

Arx Libertatis requires data files from either full version or a demo
of Arx Fatalis. Copy the following files and directories to
either /usr/local/share/arx or ~/.local/share/arx:

  *.pak
  graph/
  misc/

See http://arx.parpg.net/Getting_the_game_data for the information on
getting the game data.

==========================================================================
```
What does it means?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi, I think making sone videos would benefit and attract more users to the opensource-gaming community, so,if you have the time, why not? =P



BSDAppentic3 said:


> Now I'm trying to install Arx-Libertatis
> Edit 1: It tells me that I need some files. Someone help me!!!
> Here's the output:
> 
> ...



Arx-Libertatis is a free and oprnsource engine/client for Arx Fatalis, a *paid and opensouce* game. I'm afraid to tell you that you actually need to own a legal copy of the game and paste the specifide files in /usr/local/share/arx in order to play Arx-Fatalis


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Sensucht94 
I'll see if I can get a legal copy. If not, well, at least there's a lot of games which are non-paid and free-to-use


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sensucht94 I'm really glad to see that my crazy idea it's of your liking!!!
I'll need a few programs. You know, some for capture the screen, another for edit, and maybe another one extra.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have never than this,but I guess using multimedia/ffmpeg
with `-f x11grap`, examples/scripts (even Linux' ones, usually easily adaptable) should be available online. There's also multimedia/recordmydesktop for a easier shot.

If you want a GUI frontend for ffmpeg screen grabbing, see  this blog post I foun,using kdenlive on FreeBSD. It's definitely feasible, see also this youtube video from official TrueOS channel,running Skyrim and MassEffect on wine through emulators/playonbsd


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 2, 2018)

PS: unfortunaly all good RPGs/adventure-games available (NeverWinter, Tomb Raider, Morrowind,Arx Fatalis) are paid: I've never seen a great interest for this kind of single-player games from Open Source community. However you may be interested in games/flare-game,which wasn't in my list,as many other available good pieces of software


----------



## sidetone (Apr 3, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> As a FreeBSD gamer, at the moment, I'm on the road of making a compendium of screenshots of open source games and  and engines running natively on FreeBSD (no wine, or emulators), just hold on a couple of hours and I'll post it





Sensucht94 said:


> Here we go, have fun! : https://imgur.com/a/KOTJS



I didn't know Dune clone games/dunelegacy and Command and Conquer clones games/openra were in ports. I thought versions of those could only be played on an opensource desktop by using Dosbox. games/arx-libertatis looks like an interesting game.



Sensucht94 said:


> PS: unfortunaly all good RPGs/adventure-games available (NeverWinter, Tomb Raider, Morrowind,Arx Fatalis) are paid: I've never seen a great interest for this kind of single-player games from Open Source community. However you may be interested in games/flare-game,which wasn't in my list,as many other available good pieces of software


 Flight of the Amazon Queen, games/fotaq, is a great RPG. Beneath a Steel Sky, games/bass, is another, which is not that good: it's like an RPG version of Robocop for NES. I wish there were opensource fan games of King's Quest 5 and 6 for BSD's.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sensucht94
Now 
	
	



```
make install
```
 and 
	
	



```
pkg install
```
 are busy with Wesnoth, and with Nexuiz.
Edit: If everything goes fine, in the next days I will be trying to install those games.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Remember that any game that you consider good, suggest me it and I'll see if I can play it. Not only for me, but for show in my channel a little of what can other systems that aren't Windows nor Linux can do.
For now, I'll only try to upload videos of the kind of gameplays. In a future, there may be something more related with the informatic side of this operating system. Something more technique.
Who knows...maybe in a few time, somebody develop a game for this specific platform. Like some indie.
Now I'm going to sleep. See you later.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hell yeah! Sorry if I told something what I shouldn't, but I'm really glad to tell you that finally I can install  games/wesnoth 
I'm staring with the tutorial, so in a few time, I'll see how to start gameplays and upload it to my YT as I promised.
Note that I haven't installed it using ports. I did it by using 
	
	



```
pkg install
```
 but just in case that someone wants to know what game I'm speaking of.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sensucht94 Do you know some program for accelerate the games? Like games/xonotic , or games/nexuiz 
With these I have the trouble that they run very slow.
A user told me that I must change the configurations, but still the problem persists.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Well people, here is the gameplay pilot:




I'll need to fix the problem of the audio. I'm using simplescreenrecorder.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 7, 2018)

I like to play games/rocksndiamonds game which I did start to play o Atari 800-XL.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I like to play games/rocksndiamonds game which I did start to play o Atari 800-XL.


Hum...before I install it, I must ask you a few things:

1) It is free? I mean, I only need install it and play with the files downloaded? I won't even try to show a game that it's paid. Don't blame me, but I want to be sure that i don't need the data from the paid version.

2) There's no problem showing a gameplay of it? I'll explain you: maybe I ran a risk uploading this first video. I didn't contact to the creators/programmers of such game. I don't want a disgusting and infamous "strike" on my channel from the admins of YT.

3) What kind of game is it? It contains some things that may disturb some type of people, or the game contains bad scenes, some that isn't appropriate for the "family-friendly" content that YT wants right now. I don't know if you get what I mean.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94 Do you know some program for accelerate the games? Like games/xonotic , or games/nexuiz
> With these I have the trouble that they run very slow.
> A user told me that I must change the configurations, but still the problem persists.



They do not have such high requirements,so it's strange for them to be that slow; anyway I'd lower the graphic settings to the minimum acceptable, use OpenGL as API if you aren't using it already (can be chosen in most games' settings menu), switch to a lightweight WM (cwm, evilwm, dwm, wmii, flwm, ratpoison, aewm, fvwm) and avoid launching them with other haevy stuff (browsers, office suites) opened; I'd also avoid compositing (disabling compton and similars helps a lot) and,if using powerd/powerdxx for power management, temporary switch to performance mode for the gaming time. If your RAM is equal or lower than 4GB, then a wisely reserved swap partition of 4/8 Gb wouldn't hurt. Running a custom kernel with only the needed drivers included returns a certain performance boost, but batter ti reserve this task for a future time. If you're usig nvidia,then the x11/nvidia-settings package provides a nice control panel to twaek with the binary driver,adjusting antialiasong and other stuff; you could disable all of them. Finally, some 
sysctl.conf tuning settings, such as enhancing the shared memory for the X11 session, have been proposed in the view of improving performance in desktop experience,but I can't speak about the real results of implementing those solutions.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Hum...before I install it, I must ask you a few things:
> 
> 1) It is free? I mean, I only need install it and play with the files downloaded? I won't even try to show a game that it's paid. Don't blame me, but I want to be sure that i don't need the data from the paid version.
> 
> ...


The game is free and there are not a problem to run and play. It is a native game.
It is the game web page


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 I think that the better would be first leave the account of root only for administration.
I need to give permissions to my other user. Do you know how? I will search in the handbook, of course.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

fernandel Thanks. I'll see...if I play it well, maybe I upload a gameplay of it.
The only thing it's that I can't find it in the applications menu, so I need to run it from a konsole.
Anyway, thanks for the suggest!


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94 I think that the better would be first leave the account of root only for administration.


You DEFINITELY should, this is not Windows you can run as root forever



> I need to give permissions to my other user. Do you know how? I will search in the handbook, of course.



I'm guessing this experience with FreeBSD is your first serious time with a Unix-like system (Windows user?). Anyway, I've been there too, many have. Yes, read the handbook first and try to apply it the more and the sooner you can; refer also to the FreeBSD wiki and when in doubt look up FreeBSD man pages (`man command`). FreeBSD has some of the best made man pages available among all OSs (OpenBSD represents IMHO the only true competitor), so don't underestimate them! FreeBSD forums are old enough to contain most of th answers to your questions. More specific questions can be asked/looked up on FreeBSD mailing lists. beware also that a lot of 3rd party. desktop-oriented software is shared with Linux/OpenBSD/NetBSD/macOS. Consulting their references,mailing-lists, forums for question related to ported 3rd party software's usage, is never a bad idea.

Regarding you specific question though, use adduser(8) to create a standard user with wheel as primary login group, and operator/video as additional group membership. Then install security/sudo or security/doas to safely get elevated privileges when required/needed, editing sudoers or doas.conf respectively in the way you've been shown already. Please refer also to Users and Basic Account Management (read 3.4, permissions too, it's a very important step for dealing with a UNIX-like system)


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 You should be ascended even to "Daemon" at least.
How can I give permissions to my another user? I'm reading this page of the handbook:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/security-sudo.html
And this one:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/shells.html
And another one that belongs to the handbook, but I can't publish its URL because it is in Spanish.
But as far as I can understand it, I must know the *exact* path of sudo.
How can I know that? Where it locates? I'm wrong?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 
Yes, I came from Windows. Many years of use. Then I went sick, tired and bothered of it, and I moved to Linux. But still I found problems like the distance between distros, the community of each distro that spits over the others (I mean, if you have a brother, why the hell you should offend and hate him?), the humongous number of distros (and I am a person that for know how it works, i.g.,an OS, It's  mandatory for me test it by myself: give me a .iso or whatever that contains the OS and I will tell you if I liked it). Then you must decide to at least, try to obtain the .iso and test it, which can be a waste of time, internet, and resources of your PC. But the most, it's that if you aren't planning to stay for a long time with it or don't use it a long time nor for important things, then I told you that the best would be not do it. Thus I decided to stay in a only distro (or flavour, in this case) and from there, study and analize the others OS. I mean,at least, know something of one specific OS. Not know a lot of little things about different systems.
But sometimes I install windows on a VM. Despite of all the innumerable amount of fails that it contains, it's a usable system.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> @Sensucht94 You should be ascended even to "Daemon" at least.



Too bad I'm really far from that, but neither am I  interested in being one; anyway, this forum is populated by *many *serious (and by serious I mean true professionals running a professional OS, as drhowarddrfine once said)  guys you'd struggle to find anywhere else, yet they're often prone to help complete newbies. As a consequence general replies' quality is really good.

ILUXA told you the solution to your question the other day (you should pay more attention), I'll quote his post:


ILUXA said:


> as
> 
> execute `% su root -c visudo`, then uncomment
> 
> ...



practically speaking, after having created a standard users and added him to the groups I mentioned above (*wheel as primary login group,* then operator and video), following the handbook page i linked above (3.3 Users and Basic Account Management), eventually install security/sudo, which will also add the visudo(8) special command, meant to safely edit /usr/local/etc/sudoers, alias sudo's configuration file. Uncommenting (=removing the # 'hashtag' at the beginning of the line)

```
%wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL
```

will  result in your standard user, member of wheel group, being authorized to execute commands with elevated privileges by appending `sudo` before the command of choice and providing his password. If you don't want to be prompted for the password, rather uncomment the line* instead* (don't uncomment both):


```
%wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
```

Now you can execute commands with root privileges appending sudo beforehand, but without beig asked for a password.
I hope you know how to edit a file in vi already. If you don't learn how on Web, it's easy and will prove useful next time. If you're in a hurry, rather install security/doas, then type:

`echo "permit nopass  :wheel" > /usr/local/etc/doas.conf`

Now, as standard user, member of wheel group, append `doas` before commands to get root's privilege without being asked for a password.

choose either doas or sudo at your will, but make sure you study how the tools of choice works. Personally I use doas, so don't know much about sudo.

Best regards, I hope further threads will not be opened on the topic


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 
Ah ah. Nanai. I can't find 
	
	



```
%wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL
```
 by using 
	
	



```
% su root -c visudo
```
But I have good news: I found "sudoers" which contains the mentioned line, and doing 
	
	



```
nano /usr/local/etc/sudoers
```
 then I can uncoment the line that you have mentioned.


----------



## sidetone (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> should be ascended even to "Daemon" at least.


That has to do with number of posts by a user, than anything else, IIRC.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:
			
		

> @Sensucht94
> Ah ah. Nanai. I can't find
> 
> %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL
> ...



With visudo, you basically edit* that same */usr/local/etc/files, but in a safer way, and with sanity checks



> But I have good news: I found "sudoers" which contains the mentioned line, and doing
> 
> 
> Code:
> ...



Then do it with nano


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 In a few time I'll be reporting if I succeeded.
The second: you know a lot of things, you explain it very well,and finally, you're friendly. I read you and finally I can understand something, excuse me, but I needed to say it.

The only three reasons that come to my mind that doesn't let you ascend in range are: how old are you in this site, because I guess that you need to have a lot of years of participation here. The second it's that you probably haven't the necessary level of knowing, which sadly is a reason important: I ignore how much do you know. The third: bureaucracy. Simply as that. Sadly, almost every human system it's directed by the politicians and its politics, which most of times, are cr4p.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

sidetone said:


> That has to do with number of posts by a user, than anything else, IIRC.


exactly, forums' fashion, each forum has its own and all things considered it gets along well with the UNIX-guy irony


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

sidetone said:


> That has to do with number of posts by a user, than anything else, IIRC.



So, let me understand what this is about: if I make a post explaining how to give permissions to an user who isn't root, using this info, I obtain points that will let me ascend in range?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> The second: you know a lot of things


As I said, that's blasphemy on such a forum. Trust me when I state that If you'll be eager to read documentation and stay with FreeBSD in a year you''ll know about Unix as much as I do .



> how old are you in this site, because I guess that you need to have a lot of years of participation here.



I'm ~1 year old on the forums, subscribed around march IIRC, but have been using FreeBSD/NetBSD on desktop for around 5 years now (OpenSolaris before it for some years) and used to systematically checking the forums already. Having been quite active meanwhile, especially on the desktop/new-user side, since is something I kind of like and want to encourage



BSDAppentic3 said:


> So, let me understand what this is about: if I make a post explaining how to give permissions to an user who isn't root, using this info, I obtain points that will let me ascend in range?


I think it's also about thanks received, but can't grant that...either way, exactly, if you're active on forums you ascend range, and that's generally  a common practice on online fora, mostly driven by the necessity to quickly identify trustworthy users (in a sea of potential trolls, bots, competence-lacking, second nicks). Nonetheless, still many pro users/developers are just  'new members/members' here.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 I got it.
Anyways, I'm not interested in ascend from one day to another without knowing almost nothing.
My name is because, in the moment, I didn't know almost nothing of this system. Until now I don't know too much. But even if I know ALL about this OS, still I will being considering myself as apprentice.
I put the knowing of whatever area, in a different level. Isaac Asimov told something that some people wants know to have power, while others only want it for the pleasure of know.
I want to know. Not to teach. If I know TOO much (believe me that when I'm saying this, is really too much), maybe I can consider the idea of teach and help. Meanwhile, I'm only apprentice. Not a noob, nor an idiot. Just someone that want to learn.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> you explain it very well,and finally, you're friendly.



That is probably related to my job, which requires also explaining complicated things in simple words to people who'd lack the basics to understand those things thouroughly otherwise, while being  as friendly as you can. In my world, 'the costumer' is necessarily on the right side most of the times. But that's another story


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

In fact, this isn't my area. That's the reason why I'm asking so much.
I'm studying electro-mechanics. Another arm of the body of technology, another branch in the tree of knowing technologic.
I decided to study this, then electronic-informatic, then some biologic, and then going to study some of bio-technology. And maybe some of mechanic-cuantic, or nano-technology.
I know what you're thinking: this guy must be crazy. But no. I'm fine. In fact, I appreciate all the kinds of knowings that exists. Since how to make your own dinner, to know how to make a satelite. I'm not kidding.


----------



## sidetone (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> So, let me understand what this is about: if I make a post explaining how to give permissions to an user who isn't root, using this info, I obtain points that will let me ascend in range?





Sensucht94 said:


> I think it's also about thanks received, but can't grant that...either way, exactly, if you're active on forums you ascend range, and that's generally  a common practice on online fora, mostly driven by the necessity to quickly identify trustworthy users (in a sea of potential trolls, bots, competence-lacking, second nicks). Nonetheless, still many pro users/developers are just  'new members/members' here.



Every so many posts grants another automatic title, like at 100 posts, 500 posts, 1,000 posts, etc... Number of thanks has less to do with that. I think there is a setting where the user can enter a customized title as well.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

sidetone said:


> Every so many posts grants another automatic title, like at 100 posts, 500 posts, 1,000 posts, etc... I think there is a setting where the user can enter a customized title as well. Thanks has less to do with that.


Then if I disarm a kernel, and study its components, and post how it works from inside, then I post it: I will not be doing something great?
Give me the tools, teach me how to use them, and I'll do.
I'm not kidding.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> That is probably related to my job, which requires also explaining complicated things in simple words to people who'd lack the basics to understand those things thouroughly otherwise, while being  as friendly as you can. In my world, 'the costumer' is necessarily on the right side most of the times. But that's another story


That's what exactly I'll try to do in my channel of YT.
I learned a lot of things from there.
For now, I'm only doing gameplays.
But when I have a solid knowing of the things I know, then there comes the big thing....


----------



## fernandel (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> fernandel Thanks. I'll see...if I play it well, maybe I upload a gameplay of it.
> The only thing it's that I can't find it in the applications menu, so I need to run it from a konsole.
> Anyway, thanks for the suggest!


I f you run GNOME just press ALT-F2 and write rocksndiamonds and it works. I think on the KDE is the same.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I f you run GNOME just press ALT-F2 and write rocksndiamonds and it works. I think on the KDE is the same.


Haha 
Thanks. I didn't remember that keyboard shortcut.
Another suggestion of game? But not only a mini game, but a game of shoots.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

fernandel
I'll see if I can play Warframe. Maybe I upload a gameplay, or just play it for remind old times.
When I used to have Windows 8, it runs very well.
I don't mean that I miss it. I miss the game, not the platform


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> This is what I use to blow off some steam.
> games/openarena/


This game needs the data of the original, or I just need to install and play it?
Edit 2: There's a problem. When I launch the game, it continuously show this message: 
	
	



```
UL_SetActiveMenu: bad enum 163788872
```
Edit 3: There was no problem installing it from the ports. I used 
	
	



```
make.
```


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> This game needs the data of the original, or I just need to install and play it?


There is an expansion pack on the OpenArena website adding more levels.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 9, 2018)

Phishfry
Still I cannot play it.  When I launch it, the message that the console shows:

```
UI_SetActiveMenu: bad enum 163788872
```
Why the hell this happens?
Also, I can't make anything. I need to open a "login terminal" and kill the process of the program.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 10, 2018)

And there is many a happy memory involving games/crossfire.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 10, 2018)

No need to shout or swear. We can read just fine.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Crivens said:


> No need to shout or swear. We can read just fine.


Thanks dude. But now I'm really happy 
I'll give you a good new: I'm writing a kind of tutorial in which I explain step by step how to do it.
It isn't for "pro-users" nor "advanced users". It's specially for noobs and people who recently begin to use this OS and have the same trouble.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Crivens
Now you can take a look at it 
I know it's very basic, but it maybe can be helpful for someone.
Edit: I'll be posting every discover or translation, either a tutorial of mine.


----------



## rjohn (Apr 19, 2018)

anyone manage to make work warcraft2 with wargus ? 
i run `wartool  /media/WARCRAFT2/data /usr/local/share/wargus/`

```
Detected UK/Australian original DOS CD
Extract from "/media/WARCRAFT2/data" to "/usr/local/share/wargus/"
Please be patient, the data may take a couple of minutes to extract...
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/rezdat.war"
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/strdat.war"
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/maindat.war"
Ignore entry 25 in archive (invalid uncompressed length)
Ignore entry 32 in archive (invalid uncompressed length)
Ignore entry 68 in archive (invalid uncompressed length)
Ignore entry 431 in archive (invalid uncompressed length)
Ignore entry 437 in archive (invalid offset)
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/sfxdat.sud"
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/rezdat.war"
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/snddat.war"
Ignore entry 46 in archive (invalid uncompressed length)
Archive "/media/WARCRAFT2/data/muddat.cud"
Done.
```

then run `wargus`
amd got


----------



## cabriofahrer (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey BSDAppentic3,

I'm gonna reply to some of your questions:

1. FreeBSD is a great platform for gaming. Games will run better and faster even on older hardware than on Windows. E.g., I have played Crysis at 1680x1050 and all settings on high on my Athlon X2 64 6400+ with Geforce GTX 750 without a problem. Borderlands also runs fine. Wine is your friend. Just install it by doing `pkg install i386-wine` or `pkg install i386-wine-devel` for the latest version. Refer to winehq.com to find out what games are supported and what tweaks may need to be applied with winetricks.

2. To find out how to run a program after installing it, do a `pkg info -l <name of package>`. Look at the top of the list, the binary you would have to execute will show in a path like /usr/local/bin/<name of program>

3. Your initial question about HL2 etc: All source engine games run fine with wine. Just install Steam for windows with wine and you are good to go. Once installed, execute `wine Steam.exe -no-cef-sandbox` so that images and videos in the steam browser can be displayed.

To all the other game experts here: Could you please help me out with my problem with linux games I posted here a few days ago?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cannot-play-any-linux-games-anymore-for-about-a-year-now.65586/

We could post the solution in this thread, too.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 22, 2018)

cabriofahrer said:


> Games will run better and faster even on older hardware than on Windows. E.g., I have played Crysis at 1680x1050 and all settings on high on my Athlon X2 64 6400+ with Geforce GTX 750 without a problem. Borderlands also runs fine. Wine is your friend.



Definitely not faster, wined3d has quite a bit of overhead.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 22, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> There is an expansion pack on the OpenArena website adding more levels.



Unfortunately games/openarena currently has no maintainer ; I started experiencing cursor jumps with the last few nvidia driver updates and the thing is getting worse with the passing of time, to the point in my case it's becoming unusable. A pity, since it arguably was the best game to play on FreeBSD and a true success in the open source gaming environment: I used to host an openarena-server too on FreeBSD. The OpenArena thing is making me want to study more sh scripting, the porter handbook, and make(1), just to to

attempt maintaining it myself. Nonetheless there are other good games to play



rjohn said:


> anyone manage to make work warcraft2 with wargus ?



Wargus is really picky, so is Warcraft 2 (if you run it on DOS, it won't allow you to mount the ISO as CD, it wants the real thing to be found is a drive node created by MSCDEX). Anyway, from your wartool I'm guessing you own an incompatible version (like the one from Blizzard which is significantly smaller). You need the original floppy disk with the DOS version, in my case, it worked 

Otherwise, play Warcraft2 on emulators/dosbox, in case you had any doubt on how to use it, just send me a PM


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> I used to host an openarena-server too on FreeBSD. The OpenArena thing is making me want to study more sh scripting, the porter handbook, and make(1), just to to
> 
> attempt maintaining it myself.


Go ahead 
Do it 
How old are you? Nevermind because all the days we can learn something new. The age doesn't matter: always when you are the necessary, you can do it.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 22, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Go ahead
> Do it
> How old are you? Nevermind because all the days we can learn something new. The age doesn't matter: always when you are the necessary, you can do it.



I'm 23, but have a completely unrelated degree to undertake and 'time is gold' , as it's used to tell in my country  ; however the porter's handbook is definitely something in schedule


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> I'm 23, but have a completely unrelated degree to undertake and 'time is gold' , as it's used to tell in my country  ; however the porter's handbook is definitely something in schedule


Time it's important. Which country you're from? Italy?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sensucht94 I want to tell you 3 things important.
I must tell that by here or I can start a conversation with you?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 22, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94 I want to tell you 3 things important.
> I must tell that by here or I can start a conversation with you?



Yes, for personal chatting PMs (alias start a conversation) is more appropriate, this talk shouldn't have even started here in the  first place


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 22, 2018)

Open Source Brutal-Doom mod works perfectly on zdoom:


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 26, 2018)

#openbsd-gaming group has scheduled Quake matches for this Saturday on default (british) server q.pertho.net at 20:00 UTC.   The recommended client to use is games/ezquake. Other BSD users are welcome. Refer to #openbsd-gaming IRC channel on Freenode if interested (usually it gets populated only on Saturday); user mulander is the admin


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (May 2, 2018)

And what about games/emptyepsilon
Edit: It's AMAZING.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (May 2, 2018)

rjohn No but I'll try it. In a VM, of course.
I remember that warcraft is a game of windows...so I need the original files, right?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (May 2, 2018)

Now I'm trying with games/ufoaiso around 10-12 hours I'll reporting what happened.


----------



## sidetone (May 22, 2018)

games/openra has Command & Conquer, Command & Conquer: Red Alert, and Dune 2000, using open-source over the freeware demos. The game play is slightly different. It also lacks the videos, unless you own the cd.

games/dunelegacy requires files from the original cd. Dune2000 is an improvement over it.








Command & Conquer, and Dune 2000 screenshots from games/openra.


----------



## bitbyabyte (Jun 30, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Can somebody give me some names of games that runs well in this OS?
> Version: 11.1-RELEASE-p6. I think that it's the latest.
> Processor: I think i386. To the day of day, still I don't have very clear what my processor is. But somebody time ago give me a clue.
> The games could be from Linux, Windows, whatever. Or originals from this OS. If they're from the last, that would be surprising. Because the only games that I know came with the desktop environment. For example: if I (try) to use KDE, well, when I installed it, it came with kolf, kblock, kbounce, kdiamond, everything with "k". That kind of games. The kind of games that can bother after a while of playing them.
> That's why I'm asking for something...I don't know, like HL(2), or Portal, or Halo, Counter-Strike (like the latest version, not the ones from 90'), I don't know, something of that style. Or at least, something approximated. Searching in google, I didn't found much.



Yes, their are a lot of games you can play on FreeBSD. My personal favorites are OpenMW and OpenSpades. I also run steam through WINE, im able to play most games but some are giving me hard times. Just make sure you use 11.2 release with drm-next-kmod to get the best performance out of it.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jun 30, 2018)

I think I wrote a response here some time ago. I don't know if back then I mentioned Quake4 as well. If you have a Quake4-DVD, just do a `pkg install linux-quake4` and as root copy the necessary files from the original DVD into the right directory as explained in the package message. To learn the right path in FreeBSD do a `pkg info -l linux-quake4`
I did that right yesterday and it looks so f***** awesome, with ultra settings and 16:10 widescreen!

Same thing with Doom3 and Resurrection of Evil.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jun 30, 2018)

The fantastic games/julius (Caesar III OSS re-implementation) was added  in May to the ports tree.
Truly recommended, though I may be biased providing Caesar2/3 represented a key part of my childhood


----------



## Crivens (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks like Populus. Damn, there goes another evening...


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 30, 2018)

cabriofahrer said:


> If you have a Quake4-DVD, just do a `pkg install linux-quake4`



I wonder why Quake 4 never got ported to FreeBSD and we have to use Linux compat?

That's odd. Doom 3 was quite portable(ish). This would make quite a fun project....


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 1, 2018)

Why? You wouldn't get anything from that. The performance and quality with linux compat works just fine. What really would be necessary is a port of the linux-steam-client or even better a native FreeBSD Steam client. Does anybody know if the Linux steam-client works with linux_base-c7?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 1, 2018)

cabriofahrer said:


> Does anybody know if the Linux steam-client works with linux_base-c7?



I had it installed over a year ago through steam-runtime with some light patching. I didn't take any notes, but it was relatively easy. However that installation wasn't usable as it was showing me empty game list for some reason. Then came a Steam update breaking authentication (i.e. login doesn't work). And now with the latest Nvidia driver I can't even start the Steam client since it requires OpenGL for rendering UI, so I won't spend any time debugging the auth issue.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 1, 2018)

And just in case it needs clarification: Linux is an inherently lousy gaming platform with constantly changing APIs. 10+ years old Windows games are still mostly runnable on Windows without a pile of workarounds. I don't have any faith in a closed source Linux application lasting that much after support is dropped. (Which tends to happen immediately after the release for a typical game.) Thus I'm not too enthusiastic about getting the Linux Steam client working on FreeBSD.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 1, 2018)

cabriofahrer said:


> Why? You wouldn't get anything from that.



Reduce dependencies (both userland, drivers and kernel), portability to other platforms (like ARM) and yes there should be a slight performance increase. It will also simplify and reduce stress on the port maintainers.

When NVIDIA drops FreeBSD Linux compat support, we will be ready.

And all the same reasons why Wine isn't an ideal solution compared to native support.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jul 1, 2018)

Speaking of dropped support. Could this be something for the future? 

https://lutris.net/

Seems to outperform playonlinux at some points and the project's focus is sharp.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 1, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> Speaking of dropped support. Could this be something for the future? https://lutris.net/



No. FreeBSD already has it's own automated download-and-apply-workaround system in the form of Ports Collection and that didn't make it into a great gaming system as far as I am aware.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 12, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> Reduce dependencies (both userland, drivers and kernel), portability to other platforms (like ARM) and yes there should be a slight performance increase. It will also simplify and reduce stress on the port maintainers.
> 
> When NVIDIA drops FreeBSD Linux compat support, we will be ready.
> 
> And all the same reasons why Wine isn't an ideal solution compared to native support.



Yes, of course, that would all be nice, but let's be realistic: How many freaks like us are there in the world who use FreeBSD as a desktop system or even for gaming? Not even 1%, I guess. So who in this world would bother to port a Windows game to FreeBSD when this is not even done for Linux in most cases?
I think considering all the disadvantages of Linux that you described and the rumor of Windows wanting to cause more and more incompatibilities with Steam in the future in order to harm Steam (apparently a famous game developer said this) should open the opportunity to somehow get the people from Steam to create a native Steam client for FreeBSD. But how? Could we start a petition here or somehow forward this idea/request to whoever might be able to achieve something like that?


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 12, 2018)

I guess it is not so much about playing the latest and greatest games. For example, even Mac OS X or Windows 7 cannot manage this.

For me it is more about building up a back catalog. About 10 years into the future once the current latest games have long since been forgotten and abandoned, if an OS like FreeBSD can just keep plodding away supporting as many old games (and software in general) as it can without breaking anything (like the Wayland kiddies are failing to do on Linux) then it will become an extremely powerful platform.

When a person decides that they want to play something like Quake but I cannot on Windows 11 because it is too locked down and broken, they will naturally look towards Linux. Again, this will likely be broken so having something stable and "boring" like FreeBSD as a fallback will eventually become known for "It Just Works!".

This is mostly just my ramblings and conjecture but digital preservation is going to become a big thing in the future and an OS like FreeBSD can "cash in" on this if we start planning for it now.

Also:



cabriofahrer said:


> ... somehow get the people from Steam to create a native Steam client for FreeBSD.  But how? Could we start a petition here or somehow forward this idea/request to whoever might be able to achieve something like that?



No company will do it for us. Why the heck would an AppStore / Marketing company like Valve port an open-source game to an open-source OS anyway? They are not even the developers of the game. 
That is what I meant by it might make a fun side project. I have looked through its source code and since the Linux port is already there, it wouldn't be infeasible for myself or another developer to port to FreeBSD. It will take quite some time on my own however!

But that is the joys of open-source. We don't need our overlords to spoon-feed us products. We can roll up our sleeves and do stuff for ourselves!


----------



## shkhln (Jul 12, 2018)

Quake 4 isn't an open-source game. Doom 3 version of the engine would not necessarily run it without some additional work.



kpedersen said:


> digital preservation



Meanwhile publishers are busy removing older titles from sale and DRM-ing newer titles.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 12, 2018)

shkhln said:


> Quake 4 isn't an open-source game. Doom 3 version of the engine would not necessarily run it without some additional work.



No you are right, I was thinking first about the port of Doom 3 to FreeBSD (which would still be quite a big win in its own right). I do have access to an older snapshot of the Quake Wars (id Tech 4) source code but would not be able to release it or binaries (I might get my grand-kids to leak it along with a bunch of LEGO games once I pop my clogs  ). I also think that there might be a few more differences between QW and Q4 than there is between D3 and Q4.



shkhln said:


> Meanwhile publishers are busy removing older titles from sale and DRM-ing newer titles.



And that's fine. I don't exactly expect publishers to have foresight. Digital preservation is not yet "cool" but it will be in the not too distant future. We are only interested in the open-source stuff anyway. This is the stuff that is going to last. And if FreeBSD supports it above all other platforms, we will be in a good position


----------



## shkhln (Jul 12, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> Doom 3 to FreeBSD



https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=dhewm3


----------



## michael_hackson (Jul 12, 2018)

cabriofahrer, kpedersen

I think that the FreeBSD-'version' of this would be more like what TrueOS focuses on.
Reading directly from Wikipedia it is said being able to run Linux Software too and I guess that compatibility is a builtin. 

But sure, one can always have goals and dreams.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey kpedersen ,
it looks like you have the skills to port games to FreeBSD paired with a very optimistic view for the future. You also mentioned ETQW, one of the best games ever, and you are saying you would be able to port it? WOW! So why not offer yourself to Steam or some game company to do that, let's say starting as a project/experiment with the right to do so and that way push and promote FreeBSD for the future? If no company would do that for us, maybe you can with their permission or in their name? If I had your skills, I would definetley try!


----------



## shkhln (Jul 12, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> I think that the FreeBSD-'version' of this would be more like what TrueOS focuses on.



TrueOS is mostly focused on mismanaging their limited resources by spending time on fun (to them) things like writing yet another media player or making base system packaged. I'd rather believe in DragonFlyBSD or Haiku approaching a reasonable desktop experience in the future. Seems more realistic.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 12, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> I think that the FreeBSD-'version' of this would be more like what TrueOS focuses on.
> Reading directly from Wikipedia it is said being able to run Linux Software too and I guess that compatibility is a builtin.



What are you talking about? Can you please provide the url to that article?


----------



## michael_hackson (Jul 12, 2018)

shkhln said:


> TrueOS is mostly focused on mismanaging their limited resources by spending time on fun (to them) things like writing yet another media player or making base system packaged. I'd rather believe in DragonFlyBSD or Haiku approaching a reasonable desktop experience in the future. Seems more realistic.



Actually I hope that they are a little more serious than that... But I wouldn't know since I have no plans on migrating. Can do without the desktop complex. 

cabriofahrer 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueOS


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 12, 2018)

There is nothing about a special software running games. It's only an article about TrueOS in general. Only wine is mentioned. They can do nothing what we can't do with wine and winetricks.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 12, 2018)

cabriofahrer said:


> You also mentioned ETQW, one of the best games ever, and you are saying you would be able to port it?


There are developers much, much more capable than myself at porting software but the sad truth is that if I went up to Bethesda and asked if I could port ETQW to FreeBSD, they would simply say no. Or they would make me sign an NDA which would allow me to do the port for my personal use but not ever share it with anyone else (which for ETQW would absolutely suck! .

There is unfortunately more to porting games than technical limitations :/

That said, as for the technical aspects, porting a game from Linux to FreeBSD has in the past never been *too* difficult (in the end Linux kinda strives to emulate UNIX). Games are often quite limited in the external APIs they call (i.e OpenGL, SDL, OpenAL... and very little else). If the game already works on Linux then the networking code (BSD / UNIX Sockets is already ported from Microsoft Winsock. Often the hardest bit is fixing the GNUisms in the typically god awful build system (id Software has typically favored scons which I am not a massive fan of decrustifying). The good news is that the idTech 4 engine is quite a bit smaller than UE4.




shkhln said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=dhewm3



Nice, It looks like Doom 3 has already been ported. I would definitely favor this one to the Linux compat binary. And it uses CMake "squeeeee!". I might have to give it a shot


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 13, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> There are developers much, much more capable than myself at porting software but the sad truth is that if I went up to Bethesda and asked if I could port ETQW to FreeBSD, they would simply say no. Or they would make me sign an NDA which would allow me to do the port for my personal use but not ever share it with anyone else (which for ETQW would absolutely suck! .



Why would they say no? Nobody buys/plays that game anymore. It is not even offered on Steam. They would have the chance to revive that game if they offered it on Steam for 9,99 $ or so... 

Have you ever heard about this game (Sand Warriors)? Now imagine that ported to BSD with idTech 4 engine! There is a free demo for download, do you want to give that a try?

https://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/sandwarriors/

Also imagine the old Duke Nukem Forever ported to the Doom3 Engine mentioned above. I cannot imagine that no game company of 20 year old games would allow porting...




kpedersen said:


> Nice, It looks like Doom 3 has already been ported. I would definitely favor this one to the Linux compat binary.



Would there be any noticeable improvement in graphics over the Linux binary, let's say additional effects, more realistic, etc?


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 13, 2018)

cabriofahrer said:


> Why would they say no? Nobody buys/plays that game anymore. It is not even offered on Steam. They would have the chance to revive that game if they offered it on Steam for 9,99 $ or so...
> 
> ...Also imagine the old Duke Nukem Forever ported to the Doom3 Engine mentioned above. I cannot imagine that no game company of 20 year old games would allow porting...



Unfortunately that is just life. They would probably have to put it through their own QA first so their "brand" or trademark is not damaged by a poor quality port. This will cost them a little bit of money (employee time). This alone is enough for a company to deny the request. They are already working on their next cash cow and do not have the employee time to spare.

if you approached them as a company with a good track record of past successful ports, they might allow you to work on an Android / iOS port (any consumer OS basically) as part of a revenue share contract but as an individual, not a chance .



cabriofahrer said:


> Have you ever heard about this game (Sand Warriors)? Now imagine that ported to BSD with idTech 4 engine! There is a free demo for download, do you want to give that a try?



Porting a game to a different engine entirely is not feasible. Often it is better to start a rewrite. I don't think this will happen .



cabriofahrer said:


> Would there be any noticeable improvement in graphics over the Linux binary, let's say additional effects, more realistic, etc?


The graphics will be exactly the same. At the end of the day, the exact same commands will be sent to the GPU.
The game *might* run slightly faster due to a bit less indirection through the Linux compat layer but the bottleneck is probably GPU anyway.

A native FreeBSD is purely about future maintenance and portability. I.e future work to get it working from FreeBSD 11 to FreeBSD 23 will be a lot easier than from Linux 3.x.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 26, 2018)

To go back to the original question "Which games could I play on this platform" I would like to throw in the following experience with a Linux game demo:

https://srj-studio.itch.io/jet-racing-extreme

Unfortunately it does not run:


```
$ cd jrex-1.0.0.rc6_linux/
$ ls
jrex-1.0.0.rc6_Data    jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86    jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86_64
$ ./jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86
./jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86)
./jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86: /lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by ./jrex-1.0.0.rc6.x86)
$
```

I have linux_base-c6 installed, would linux_base-c7 solve the problem?


----------



## JAW (Jul 26, 2018)

Star Ruler 2 source has just been uploaded on GitHub, it would be interesting to see how much effort it would be to build on FreeBSD;

https://github.com/BlindMindStudios/StarRuler2-Source


----------



## malavon (Jul 27, 2018)

JAW said:


> Star Ruler 2 source has just been uploaded on GitHub, it would be interesting to see how much effort it would be to build on FreeBSD;


I've been trying a while to get it to compile, but keep getting stopped in the final linking stage. I'm at a loss here, since the error seems to suggest it can't resolve a symbol that's in libc++, but I'm certain I'm linking with "-lc++".
Also I have only system clang, no gcc or anything else that might be causing this.

Any help would certainly be appreciated. If I can get it to compile and run I'll be happy to make it into an official port (or at least try to).


```
cc -Ofast -DNDEBUG -fno-lto -m64 -march=athlon64 -mtune=generic -DAS_64BIT_PTR -std=c++11 -DLIN_MODE -DGLIBCXX_USE_NANOSLEEP -Wall -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-switch -Wno-reorder -Wno-unused-local-typedefs -Wuninitialized -Werror=return-type -I./source/game -I./source/angelscript/include -isystem./source/glfw/include -I./source/sound/include -I./source/as_addons/include -I./source/os/include -I./source/libircclient/include -I./source/util/include -I./source/network/include -I./source/rapidjson/include -DNSTEAM -fdiagnostics-color=auto -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -L/usr/local/lib -Lsource/lib/fbsd64 -lexecinfo -linotify -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lXrandr -lXxf86vm -lXi -lopenal -lcurl -lc++ -lGLEW -lpng -lz -lpthread -lm -lfreetype -lvorbisfile obj/fbsd64/as/as_jit.o obj/fbsd64/design/design.o obj/fbsd64/design/effect.o obj/fbsd64/design/effector.o obj/fbsd64/design/effector_functions.o obj/fbsd64/design/hull.o obj/fbsd64/design/subsystem.o obj/fbsd64/design/projectiles.o obj/fbsd64/gui/skin.o obj/fbsd64/main/initialization.o obj/fbsd64/main/input_handling.o obj/fbsd64/main/logging.o obj/fbsd64/main/profiler.o obj/fbsd64/main/references.o obj/fbsd64/main/tick.o obj/fbsd64/main/console.o obj/fbsd64/main/save_load.o obj/fbsd64/mods/mod_manager.o obj/fbsd64/network/network_manager.o obj/fbsd64/obj/blueprint.o obj/fbsd64/obj/lock.o obj/fbsd64/obj/object.o obj/fbsd64/obj/obj_group.o obj/fbsd64/obj/universe.o obj/fbsd64/obj/object_saving.o obj/fbsd64/os/glfw_driver.o obj/fbsd64/physics/physics_world.o obj/fbsd64/profile/keybinds.o obj/fbsd64/profile/settings.o obj/fbsd64/render/camera.o obj/fbsd64/render/font_fnt.o obj/fbsd64/render/font_ft2.o obj/fbsd64/render/gl_driver.o obj/fbsd64/render/gl_framebuffer.o obj/fbsd64/render/gl_mesh.o obj/fbsd64/render/gl_shader.o obj/fbsd64/render/gl_texture.o obj/fbsd64/render/gl_vertexBuffer.o obj/fbsd64/render/lighting.o obj/fbsd64/render/obj_loader.o obj/fbsd64/render/ogex_loader.o obj/fbsd64/render/render_state.o obj/fbsd64/render/spritesheet.o obj/fbsd64/render/x_loader.o obj/fbsd64/render/bmf_loader.o obj/fbsd64/render/shader_states.o obj/fbsd64/resource/library.o obj/fbsd64/resource/load_font.o obj/fbsd64/resource/load_material.o obj/fbsd64/resource/load_model.o obj/fbsd64/resource/load_shader.o obj/fbsd64/resource/load_skin.o obj/fbsd64/resource/load_sound.o obj/fbsd64/resource/locale.o obj/fbsd64/resource/hot_loading.o obj/fbsd64/scene/animation/anim_linear.o obj/fbsd64/scene/animation/anim_group.o obj/fbsd64/scene/animation/anim_node_sync.o obj/fbsd64/scene/animation/anim_projectile.o obj/fbsd64/scene/particle_system.o obj/fbsd64/scene/billboard_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/beam_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/line_trail_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/frame_line.o obj/fbsd64/scene/mesh_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/plane_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/mesh_icon_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/icon_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/scripted_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/culling_node.o obj/fbsd64/scene/node.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_creation.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_data.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_design.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_empire.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_general.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_gui.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_inspection.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_joystick.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_menu.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_object.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_profile.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_render.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_threading.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_events.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_formula.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_sound.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_dynamic.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_network.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_savefile.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_datafile.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_json.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_web.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/bind_irc.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/binds.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/context_cache.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/manager.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/script_bind.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/generic_call.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/script_type.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/script_components.o obj/fbsd64/scripts/script_hooks.o obj/fbsd64/util/format.o obj/fbsd64/util/formula.o obj/fbsd64/util/generic.o obj/fbsd64/util/mesh_generation.o obj/fbsd64/util/random.o obj/fbsd64/util/threaded_loader.o obj/fbsd64/util/elevation_map.o obj/fbsd64/util/name_generator.o obj/fbsd64/util/stat_history.o obj/fbsd64/util/bbcode.o obj/fbsd64/util/save_file.o obj/fbsd64/empire.o obj/fbsd64/empire_stats.o obj/fbsd64/general_states.o obj/fbsd64/processing.o obj/fbsd64/main.o obj/fbsd64/libangelscript.a obj/fbsd64/libglfw3.a obj/fbsd64/libsound.a obj/fbsd64/libas_addons.a obj/fbsd64/libircclient.a obj/fbsd64/libos.a obj/fbsd64/libnetwork.a obj/fbsd64/libutil.a -o bin/fbsd64/StarRuler2.bin
obj/fbsd64/libas_addons.a(scriptstdstring.o): In function `RegisterStdString_Native(asIScriptEngine*)':
scriptstdstring.cpp:(.text+0x379b): undefined reference to `std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> >::operator+=(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> > const&)'
/usr/bin/ld: bin/fbsd64/StarRuler2.bin: hidden symbol `_ZNSt3__112basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEEpLERKS5_' isn't defined
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
```


```

```


----------

